# White side of Eye



## TennHedgehogs (Feb 11, 2012)

Can anyone help me with this ? is it a Allergy or Cold

Our food is Wellness healthy weight 
She is used to being on liners but she is such a mess with her poop I have switched with dry kiln pine bedding, I am going to take out the bedding and see if it clears up, Would Aspen do the same? if its a allergy

but if anyone knows this symptom please let me know or else i can take her to the vet
Picture in Link

http://i41.tinypic.com/33dky8g.jpg


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Its hard to tell at that angle but does it look like this:










With my girl they didn't always show up. They seemed to pop out further when she was stressing. They weren't a health problem, and there are other hedgehogs on here that have them. I've been told that it does seem to show up in some lines, so it may very well have a genetic component.

I'd have it examined to ensure it is not the third eyelid popping out. Which can look similar.


----------



## TennHedgehogs (Feb 11, 2012)

yes its in both eyes , her eyes where not like this when she had her vet check


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Poptart had them in both eyes too. And they were not always visible. They would pop out when she was stressing (in the image above she was done with photo time and getting upset with me about it). There is a possibility, that the wood bedding is causing this. She may have some allergy to it, or the dust may be causing the fat pockets to stick out.

I do not recommend using wood bedding though. Wood bedding can cause soooo many problems. Hedgehogs like to burrow so the risk of wood dust getting in their noses, or a splinter from a piece of wood getting in an eye or other sensitive area is a serious possibility. Go back to the liners. Poop happens. I'd rather deal with a messy liner than to have a hedgehog who had its eye removed due to a wood splinter getting in it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

Maizy has this and i was told by the vet not to worry about it. shes said its likly just her second eyelid and it just happens sometimes, shes seen it before and its never caused any problems. All she said was to keep an eye on it and make sure its not growing or impeding her vision.


----------

